# any Jazz fans out there?



## reddeath909 (Jul 28, 2008)

I might be a goth-punk, but I am also a jazz aficionado, and am just wondering if anyone else if a fan of jazz.  I personally learned how to play the guitar through jazz music, and am hoping to join a jazz group during a period of my life.

Post your fav artists, singers, instrumentalists, post it here

This would include Bop, Swing, Ragtime, all them types.

My personal fav artists would be Miles Davis, Django Reinhardt, Billie Holiday, and a local artist, Bill Prouton.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 28, 2008)

Im a fan of many genres of Music... But Jazz, I like almost all old stuff.
I am also a fan of very Jazz-influenced(and hiphop) bands like Portishead, Massive Attack, and Venetian Snares...


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 29, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Im a fan of many genres of Music... But Jazz, I like almost all old stuff.
> I am also a fan of very Jazz-influenced(and hiphop) bands like Portishead, Massive Attack, and Venetian Snares...



I also am a fan of many different genres of music
Do you ever listen to acid-jazz?
(and Venetian Snares = awesome-sauce)


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 29, 2008)

I've never been interested in jazz, per se, but there is one song, "Hotel Costes la Suite" by De Phazz. It makes a lot of mentions of jazz, as though it were talking about its own genre, but it's most definitely not what I would call jazz, more electronic or soft dance. I wanna know what the heck genre this is and where I can find more. And no, I've listened to more by De Phazz and it's not anything like that song.


----------



## E-mannor (Jul 29, 2008)

well i like bits of most all music types. in the jazz department, i like the smooth jazz and the free form stuff


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 29, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> I've never been interested in jazz, per se, but there is one song, "Hotel Costes la Suite" by De Phazz. It makes a lot of mentions of jazz, as though it were talking about its own genre, but it's most definitely not what I would call jazz, more electronic or soft dance. I wanna know what the heck genre this is and where I can find more. And no, I've listened to more by De Phazz and it's not anything like that song.



Look up some Acid Jazz, that sounds somewhat like what you're describing.

Mark Farina has several mixes of it out, it's very fine stuff.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2008)

I love jazz. <3

Anyone that says "Kenny G" is going to die.


----------



## Defender (Jul 29, 2008)

John Coltrane, Miles Davis, Jimmy Smith, Horace Silver, Art Blakey <3


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 29, 2008)

I love Jazz, hate to add nerdism to it but the Sam and Max soundtrack was a brilliant jaz score.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 29, 2008)

reddeath909 said:


> Look up some Acid Jazz, that sounds somewhat like what you're describing.
> 
> Mark Farina has several mixes of it out, it's very fine stuff.



That's what I thought, and I will have to keep this in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 29, 2008)

No 

Ramon Morris "Don't Ask me"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhjAzn6rd5Q (the intro kills me!!! it's so awesome!)

Roy Ayers "Everybody loves the sunshine"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M36OGCfYp3A

Weather Report "River People" (Great Keys)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9MkzGzPs-g

Kool and the Gang "Fruitman"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnfTmTwSetw

Bob James "Feel like making love"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kif5KqbB1nA

Milt Jackson "Enchanted Lady"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY6o9fcL9kc

Just a few favorites, but Fusion is my favorite kind of Jazz


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 29, 2008)

I like me some smooth jazz and lounge.  Fantastic Plastic Machine, Soul Ballet,  Tim Heintz, Four80East, Capsule, etc.

Edit:  This may also be a great time for me to toot my own horn  :B


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I love jazz. <3
> 
> Anyone that says "Kenny G" is going to die.



Houston's smooth jazz station died a couple months ago. I proceeded to snicker at the thought of saddened middle-age folk.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> John Coltrane



<3

Blue Train baby


----------



## virus (Jul 29, 2008)

I like Jazz to a point. That point being wankers who just play gibberish that really musically makes no sense at all its beyond improvision. I tolerate this as crap, it is crap. It makes my ears bleed and want a refund of the 30 bucks I paid to get in.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2008)

lol free form jazz.


----------



## Defender (Jul 29, 2008)

virus said:


> I like Jazz to a point. That point being wankers who just play gibberish that really musically makes no sense at all its beyond improvision. I tolerate this as crap, it is crap. It makes my ears bleed and want a refund of the 30 bucks I paid to get in.


Only the coolest of the cool like painful avant-garde jazz


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 29, 2008)

I personally love musical experimentation, such as avant-garde jazz and freeform

But I also listen to Industrial noise and power-core, so I'm probably not a good example 

A friend went to a jazz concert, and they used wine glasses in the show.  He said it was amazing.


----------



## BritFoxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Why hasn't anybody mentioned Nina Simone yet? I've also seen somebody called Greg Abate play live too at a school concert.

(Got interested in Jazz through Trombone :s)


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 29, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> Why hasn't anybody mentioned Nina Simone yet? I've also seen somebody called Greg Abate play live too at a school concert.
> 
> (Got interested in Jazz through Trombone :s)



The trombone is a badass instrument


----------



## BritFoxx (Jul 29, 2008)

reddeath909 said:


> The trombone is a badass instrument



No band is complete without a 'boner!


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 29, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> No band is complete without a 'boner!



It's so true

I had a maaad crush on one of the tromboners in my high school concert band.
I personally played the contrabass.
Damn how I miss that instrument


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol free form jazz.


"Now you must acquire a taste for FREE-FORM JAZZ." -Patrick Star


----------



## PunkFurry (Jul 30, 2008)

I am a fanboi of jazz...i cosplay as all my favorite jazz musicians and then I have sex with other cosplaying jazz musicians for fun! XD

But seriously...I worked in a music(instruments and sheet music) store as a tech...a taste for any and all jazz is a necessity. I just hated getting into the "who is the most influential musician ever" argument...I'm always a sucker for Pastorius, but Charlie Parker is a close second in my book.


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 30, 2008)

PunkFurry said:


> I am a fanboi of jazz...i cosplay as all my favorite jazz musicians and then I have sex with other cosplaying jazz musicians for fun! XD
> 
> But seriously...I worked in a music(instruments and sheet music) store as a tech...a taste for any and all jazz is a necessity. I just hated getting into the "who is the most influential musician ever" argument...I'm always a sucker for Pastorius, but Charlie Parker is a close second in my book.


I was wondering when someone would mention Pastorius


----------



## PunkFurry (Jul 30, 2008)

reddeath909 said:


> I was wondering when someone would mention Pastorius



Lol, I was waiting for someone to mention the contrabass...that thing was a -bitch- to fix XD


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 30, 2008)

PunkFurry said:


> Lol, I was waiting for someone to mention the contrabass...that thing was a -bitch- to fix XD



God how I miss Cornelius (*cough* we named our contrabasses *cough*)

I want to save up some money to try to get one of my own, although I wanted to use it more for psychobilly more than jazz... but both rock my socks >.>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2008)

Freeform Jazz music is awesome... There is a station in San Antonio... The radio station for Trinity university plays Jazz almost 24/7... I like.


----------



## reddeath909 (Jul 30, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Freeform Jazz music is awesome... There is a station in San Antonio... The radio station for Trinity university plays Jazz almost 24/7... I like.



I'm jealous! D:

All our radio stations play is country music and rock


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 30, 2008)

there's also a classic jazz and freeform station run by a college here near chicago, alongside the smooth jazz station which is corporate-owned


----------



## rocrocroc (Aug 5, 2008)

Gimme sum Dave Brubeck, Stan Getz, Art Blakey, SUN RA, Monk, Vince Guaraldi, Charlie Christian, Django, Sonny Rollins...

plus any artist who samples jazz with a beat - especially Tribe and Digable Planets

plus any poet who speaks over a walking bass and/or bongos

_Jazz makes life grand_ and interesting!

In my opinion, next best thing to universal healthcare and milk chocolate... it's like right up there


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 9, 2008)

tito puento loses the beet - great moment in jazz history

yeah im a jazz fan, im the lead trombone in my schools jazz band 4 years running


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 10, 2008)

What? No love for Herbie Hancock? That dude's harmonic sensibility is all over deep house music to this day, i swear...


----------



## Defender (Sep 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention DJANGO BATES. He is a genius. Go find his stuff, if you can.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 14, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Im a fan of many genres of Music... But Jazz, I like almost all old stuff.
> I am also a fan of very Jazz-influenced(and hiphop) bands like Portishead, Massive Attack, and Venetian Snares...


Wait.... venetian Snares is influenced by Jazz?


----------

